# The Perfect Jumping Position



## Charmaine18 (9 December 2009)

What makes it?  I'd be interested to hear some descriptions or see some photos.  Mine definitely needs improving!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I round my shoulders too much, leaning forward instead of folding from the hips, and my lower leg swings right back so I overbalance forwards.  My riding instructor tells me to give with the reins by moving my hands slightly forwards but mostly down towards the floor, whereas most of the professionals I've seen put their hands forwards towards the horse's ears.  So now I'm just wondering if there are other differences in people's idea of the right jumping position too.

Really quite a pointless post, but any ideas I can get to improve my position can't hurt!


----------



## Rudey (9 December 2009)

If it is any consolation, I don't think it matters overly much as long as you don't jab the horse in the mouth or land hard on their back and clear the fence.  Not all professionals look pretty or perfect position, but they got to the top didn't they, so must be doing something right!   
	
	
		
		
	


	




 a show jumping position is entirely different to an event rider position.  Show jumpers tend to 'float' in their saddles and really exaggerate their position going forward, and eventers seem to drive with their backsides firmly in the saddle and seem more upright/lean back.  Mary King has a very backward typical eventer style in particular!  My position isn't the best, but I do try.  I adore William Whitaker and Ben Mahers style and would love to ride like them - very tidy and effortless!  Love Mark Todd and William Fox-Pitt - they are just so natural!  Geoff Billington has a style of his own (not the tidiest!) - I love him - he makes me laugh so much watching his clinics! xx


----------



## Lolo (9 December 2009)

I reckon (and she'll kill me for saying this because she thinks there's so much wrong with it) that my sister is pretty close to being as good as you get. Her centre of balance is behind the pommel yet she's balanced where she is and not intefering, her hiip angle is closed and she's out of the saddle without havinbg her bum 6 miles high. Her back is straight and she's giving lots of room for her pony to stretch yet is keeping an even, gentle contact on E's mouth. 






Looking down a bit, but otherwise ok (it was a bit high speed, hence the slightly defensive look!)






Bit in the saddle, but I think they look good otherwise. 

I think a good position comes from experience. Alice has never really had a well-behaved pony- they've all taught her something. Her first pony would do a 180 turn halfway over the fence so she learnt to stick right in the centre, another pony would tank off so she knew to keep a contact but be forgiving, things like that have shown her if she doesn't do it right she goes over the fence alone!


----------



## only_me (9 December 2009)

everyone has different styles of jumping, mine for example is old-fashioned and classical im told 
	
	
		
		
	


	





It depends on who taught you to jump imo - showjumpers position is different to a eventers position (who tend to be more deep to the saddle (difficult to explain, am sure someone will elabourate lol))

This is me xc, not the best photo 





As you can see my lower leg is a bit too far back and I overbend and shove my bum out the backdoor, not ideal but i am improving slowly 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  But if you were to take the horse away I would land on my feet (i think, never tried LOL) having finally sort of achieved keeping toes and knees straight its now on security of lower leg 
	
	
		
		
	


	





This is me earlier on in season, you can see the improvment in my lower leg, but I still overbend but am able to give with hands over jump





And I have also stopped looking down which is somthing i only started doing this season, very odd i know but have stopped it 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Sorry if photos are huge, trying to show difference 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I am by no means perfect but I am improving and trying to get rid of the bum out the backdoor


----------



## vam (9 December 2009)

I deffinatley think that there is a difference between people jumping xc and those who do pure sj. 
Ive been told that i have a good lower leg when jumping but looking at pictures i dont think alot of people would agree. I put it down to my horse used to good at the droping the shoulder and spining refusal. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Very sj i think






My heel tends to creep up but my leg doesnt tend to swing too much.
I also find that the size of the jump and how my horse is going affects how i fold










Leg alittle far back but i dont feel im over folding and my balance isnt too out.

I dont do xc and i think my postion would reflect that, 
and the not so good


----------



## Rudey (10 December 2009)

Mary King..... 







William Whitaker 







Ben Maher







Mark Todd







William Fox-Pitt







Geoff Billington







And mine....







Nosurrender is your sister an eventer by any chance?  Her position is fab!  **green eyed monster alert**  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## millitiger (10 December 2009)

as a person who events i think a good jumping position is safe, secure and gives the horse the freedom it needs over a fence.

i hate lower legs swinging back, but that comes from xc- if your leg swings back you are either pivoting on your hands or your balance is too far forwards.

here is me at i think my 3rd BE event- embarrassing lower leg, also too high out of the saddle and my weight is a little too far forward.






the next season, having spent a lot of time working on my lower leg.






over a bigger fence, looks like my stirrups may be a touch long?






and a much safer position on a horse going xc for the first time!






same horse was quite extravagant sj as well so retained the safety position.


----------



## stencilface (10 December 2009)

Never really thought too much about my position tbh - I just want to get over the jump! Prob not the best way really 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Feel free to CC - don't jump too often in the winter and always feel like I have to relearn things each spring

XC







and sj - small fence (intro) but don't think I change too much?


----------



## natalia (10 December 2009)

This is tricky, as there are so many variations, i don't think anyone is wrong or right as such as everyone due to body shape finds there own style over a fence. As long as you aren't socking your horse in the teeth over  fence then its not wrong. I tend to find I have developed  real safety seat, as I jump lots of young horses therefore on a youngster I tend not to over fold but will slip my reins very quickly if need be.


----------



## Scheherezade (10 December 2009)

Personally I hate seing people thinking they are fantastic when they are digging the horse in the ribs with spurs as they go over the jump - which to me is much much worse than getting left behind!

Personal hates = spurs in ribs as you go over a jump and mouth socking.

I like to see a persons ankle remaining in line with the hip at the top of the arc.
 I think I only have one photo where I achieved 'true' balance (or at least, I only did it once!):







I would be interested to know what people thought of this one as I had to ride the horse on a very short rein, which meant throwing my hands forward as far as possible so hehad room to stretch:


----------



## Parkranger (10 December 2009)

I'm still a novice jumper but I suppose my main aim is to sit back and deep into the fence, give while going over the fence (whilst riding forward) and then recover as quickly as possible over the fence.

One thing I've learnt this year is to really really look forward and onwards rather than down.  If I look down at the jump, on approach, pony stops.  I put that down to me collapsing on her shoulders!  I've always had quite a good lower leg position but then I'm not on the 3ft tracks yet and still doing 2'9.....


----------



## HayleyandBob (10 December 2009)

I like mine 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but i wouldnt describe it as perfect 




















Its enough to get me out of some sticky situations 





doesnt change to much when we get bigger either thankfully :crazy






x


----------



## Mshowjumper (8 October 2013)

lots of people have various positions,and shouldn't be so "worried about them". Aslong as your not socking your horse in the mouth,and your nice and balanced,then you shouldn't worry!


----------



## TheSylv007 (8 October 2013)

Cool thread!  At my last jumping lesson I seemed to manage several different jumping positions - all of which I think are ok.  I know that Lucinda Green advocates a release which keeps a straight line from elbow to mouth but most show jumpers seem to do a crest release.  Not sure whether it makes all that much difference.  I personally like to see the lower leg as near the girth as possible, otherwise its swinging back which means your weight is held in the knee.





 I think this is the more showjumper-y position





 Somewhat eventer-y





 I think I like this the best of the three as I think that if the horse was taken away I would still be standing on my feet.  My hands could be further forward I think but I've got a light hold on the reins.


----------



## weebarney (8 October 2013)

This is really old


----------



## TheSylv007 (8 October 2013)

weebarney said:



			This is really old
		
Click to expand...

Just noticed the dates - how the hell did it get resurrected?!


----------

